# Montecristo Afrique Library Edition: Jungle Book Cigar Review - Needs down time in humi



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Montecristo Afrique Library Edition: Jungle Book Cigar Review - Needs down time in humi*

I smoked a couple right out of the cello when I rec'd them, and they tasted a bit harsh...exactly the way cigars do when they need 6 months of unce...

Read the full review here: Montecristo Afrique Library Edition: Jungle Book Cigar Review - Needs down time in humi


----------

